# I need an uncomplicated, free anti- virus



## Blossom'sGirl (Jan 3, 2008)

I made the mistake of updating to CA Internet Suite 2010 that our internet provider gives us and now it keeps that computer from accessing the internet. So I completely uninstalled it (the internet returned) and let Windows provides the firewall, but it does not provide the virus protection. We mainly use this computer for home school but my 13yo does use it to program his legos and download programs.

Someday, I may spend a weekend to figure out what CA is doing to mess things up as it used to work before the update. I did try many things from googling. But for now I just need an easy cheep protection. This is a 9 yo Dell running Windows XP SP3.

Help?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

IMHO, the most UNcomplicated antivirus program is Microsoft Security Essentials. Close behind are Avast! and AVG.


----------



## Blossom'sGirl (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank-You Kung. I installed Security Essentials and so far everything still works.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I use spyware Doctor at home, its free and works great.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Avast!


----------



## stormywood (Jul 10, 2009)

Wags said:


> Avast!


What we use to, happy with:thumb: it!


----------



## Blossom'sGirl (Jan 3, 2008)

It happened again today. They anti-virus has been loaded for two days now and we have been able to access the internet, but today it is not happening. I bet that if I uninstalled the anti-virus it would be back again. Does anyone know what could be going on? I know my internet works because my Mac is fine.

I meant cheap in my 1st post not cheep (that's a whole nother forum)


----------



## Blossom'sGirl (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I am blaming the wrong thing. I ran a program I also downloaded 2 days ago called Advanced System Care. After I restarted, the internet was back, but after I allowed Windows to update internet was gone again. So I ran the "Maintain Windows" again with ASC again and now the internet is back.

I still don't miss CA Security. That slowed down the computer to a crawl.

I am very thankful for my Mac.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Thanks to you BG for posting this question! I too have an older Dell laptop with XP on it and I have been a weenie about trying to put virus protection on the thing. I tried once downloading Norton Antivirus and it screwed up things so badly I uninstalled the thing.

So, I will also try some of the good suggestions here. I add my things to BG's!

LQ


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Kung said:


> IMHO, the most UNcomplicated antivirus program is Microsoft Security Essentials. Close behind are Avast! and AVG.


I'll second that recommendation, I have used a lot and have to deal with this issue on all our company workstations where we use Eset's Nod32, and I have gone to MS security essentials for my personal machines.

Seems to do the job quite well.


----------

